# Presbyterians Eschatology



## Doulos McKenzie (Nov 1, 2016)

Just out of curiosity: are there any Presbyterians on the bored that hold to Historic Premill? or is that only a Baptist thing?


----------



## zsmcd (Nov 1, 2016)

I've been told that Francis Schaeffer held to a historic premill position. I don't think he is on the PB though...


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 1, 2016)

Schaeffer held to, as did most of the Bible Presbyterian Church. Gordon Clark held to it, and according to Riddlebarger James M. Boice held to it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2016)

Boice's pre-mill comes out pretty strongly in his commentaries on the minor prophets (the only real reading I've done of Boice).


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 1, 2016)

Doulos McKenzie said:


> Just out of curiosity: are there any Presbyterians on the bored that hold to Historic Premill? or is that only a Baptist thing?


See:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...e-only-historic-premillennialist-on-the-board

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/87267-Question-on-Historic-(post-trib)-Premillennialism


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 1, 2016)

True, as many prominent persons did hold to a Pre Mil viewpoint, and some ofthem also led into the more Dispensational views,as there were some prominent Presbyterian teacher/theologians that were sympathic to Dispensational views to some degree!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 1, 2016)

I used to be strongly historic premil, and I don't think the case against it is easily dismissed. About this time last year I started moving more towards a Vosian Two-Age schema. I suppose that's amillennialism, but I don't call it that. In many ways it is the hermeneutics involved that is more important. I lean towards some kind of amalgam of Vosian two-age structure with a historicist amillennialism.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 1, 2016)

Some good men were premil, like Bishop Ryle and the Bonar brothers 

I've recently been reading "The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessation of Special Revelation" by Garnet Howard Milne. Quite interesting.

I see that Paternoster's Studies in Christian History and Thought has also a book by Crawford Gribben called "Puritan Millennialism: Literature and Theology 1550-1662". According to the blurb it was "much more diverse than has been frequently suggested". It may be, another interesting read to supplement "The Puritan Hope" by Iain Murray.
Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 2, 2016)

Think that the truth of there always being those who held to a pre mil viewpoint even amongReformed/Calvinists has been greatly overlooked.
True that A milhas been the prominent view, but historical Premil has had many propenents to it though!


----------

